
A Look Inside China's Unregistered Churches - padobson
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2017/04/china-unregistered-churches-driving-religious-revolution/521544/?utm_source=fbia&amp;single_page=true
======
padobson
The organization of the profiled church reminds me of soccer leagues in
apartheid South Africa[0]. The people running these complex organizations are
effectively learning how lead and organize - how to govern.

[0][http://foreignpolicy.com/2010/06/07/how-soccer-defeated-
apar...](http://foreignpolicy.com/2010/06/07/how-soccer-defeated-apartheid/)

